# Think these chains will fit?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I had gotten a set of new chains one year that I was going to use my 224 to plow with, and only used them one year. Well I just orderd a set of bar type tires for it from Tucker tire, and wondering if you think they will fit? I am keeping the same size,[23 8.5x12] but wondering if the change from turf, to bar tread, will make a diference.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Paul, now I am no expert on GTs but seems to me that your tire size 23 inches overall heght and 8.5 tread width on a 12 inch rim should be a match... thay may go on easier than the turfs because of the lower spaces between the bar tread... Just a thought. Hope all works out ok:thumbsup:


ps. you actuall may find them being a litte loose fitting?????


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Paul, have you put the chains on yet???


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope, not yet. Tires were suposed to be here last week, but they did not show. Looks like today is the day.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

It would have been nice to have them before spring


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

well Ya, but I think we have MUCH more winter waiting for me here. Only one real snow so far, so I assume a lot waiting in the wings. BTW I got the tires yesterday, and mounted on the wheels at work. Now I just need the time to put them on the tractor.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I saw the new thread... They look good on your log splittin tractor...Well keep us up to date on the chains..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya I will. I wanted to try the tires first without them, to see how it works. I may, if I have time, try to mount one up this weekend as kinda a "Just to see" thing. Did pretty well without them though, so maybe I will not need them.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Are you planning on leaving the splitter on the tractor??


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I take the splitter off when mowing season comes around. Put it on in fall, and use it to split till the grass starts growing. To big, and bolky to keep on all year. It is HEAVY


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

You may need to add weight to the front end to keep it from plowing instead of turning..


----------

